# mig 21 DF and SMF weapon configuration?



## aurelien wolff (Mar 11, 2022)

Hello, I'm asking about that because I want to use eduard MF' for these variant and I wonder if their weapon configuration are equivalent to the production aircraft if these variant were put in production. The book famous russian aircraft on the mig 21 say the SMF prototype could be armed wth 4 AAM without saying wich type and for the DF it had the Gsh 23L canon and could carry AAM, bombs and FFAR pods.
Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)

Here is the armament configuration for the MiG-21 S,SM and SMT. Both the DF and SMF based on the S/SM sub-type so the armament set was the same rather.







And here is the configuration for the MF variant. So you may comapare this with the one above and find the difference. However the one for the S/SM/SMT should fit your "what if" assembling.





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## aurelien wolff (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks! I think the prototype configuration are the one ofthe plane they're from, the DF had the buld in canon and they used one from production as well. This will definitly be helpful, I want to do them in different configuration to have some variation (I'll do that for my multiple ye 7)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

